

Show HN: DemoJS, a JS-specialized demoparty in Paris - tbassetto
http://demojs.org

======
daeken
Aww, going to be in Spain when this goes on. I'll have to submit remote.

There are quite a few JS-friendly parties coming up soon; Solskogen in July is
allowing JS for all PC compos, as well as having a dedicated Web Demo compo.
I'm hoping to get at least a web demo and a 4k executable graphics entry in
this year, both JS+WebGL.

------
baby
This is great! I'm just going there to learn more about JS. Is there stuff I
should learn before coming?

Also, I live in Lyon, do you know about other events like that in Paris or
Lyon?

~~~
wullon
In Paris there are the Parisjs meetup: <http://parisjs.org/>

You can have a look at the links here: <http://demojs.org/tips.html>

------
degenerate
Haha- I registered DemoJS.com in 2009 but let it expire a year later because I
never used it. Glad it went to a good cause :)

